# First kids of the year and first Guernsey kids!



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Dashi, my HB1 Guernseyy doe finally kidded at day 154 on the evening of March 7. She had one buck and one doe. They were bigger than I was expecting, at 8 lbs and 7 lbs, but she did fine delivering them. Good thing there were 2 in there!

Boy is a pale gold and super sweet. He and mom haven't figured out nursing yet, but he took a bottle instantaneously. He will be for sale as a buck or wether.


















Doe is darker gold with wattles like her dam. She is nursing very well today, but also took a bottle like a champ. We named her Tobiko.










Not the best pictures, I'll try to get more later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

wow cute - want one


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Very nice!!!! Ok, now I am jealous.....


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

BTW Aspen is always 2 days late, seems to be very normal for the Guernsey to go up to 4 days late.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Good to know! She had us convinced she was about to pop for 5 days or so. We were exhausted when she finally kidded.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

They are 4 days old today and I took some pictures. They still aren't that great. This is the doe Tobiko. It is hard to tell in the picture, but she is almost certainly going to inherit some of the longer coat of her sire. It is already a bit longer by her haunches and along her spine.










They have the sweetest little blond faces:










The boy is a sweet little teddy bear. He is so snuggly and runs up to greet me whenever he hears me.










Here's mama looking much slimmer. She was always a pudge.










And here's the most recent picture of dad. He's a yearling.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cute!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful! I love the hairy coat on dad, when he is mature he will be awesome, you will have to spend time grooming him! My Guernsey doe just loves a good brushing.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

All are adorable and that buck is stunning!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Pooh would be a good name for the buck, I mean a teddy bear and he's golden...Winnie the pooh


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

rebelINny said:


> Pooh would be a good name for the buck, I mean a teddy bear and he's golden...Winnie the pooh


He does look like a cute little pooh bear. We named him Chaim, for our friend that has terminal brain cancer. He asked us to keep one boy and name it for him. It is his Hebrew name, and means "life".


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is so neat. Great name!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

That is a great name. Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

My American Alpine first freshener Camas kidded last night with another set of boy/girl twins. She was also bred to the Guernsey buck upthread. It was the quickest, easiest delivery I've ever had and both kids are nursing great today. They are so cute! They got some white patches from mom and dad, especially the boy! We will be keeping the girl to start breeding up a new line of Guernseys. The adorable boy will be for sale as a buck or wether, but it would be a shame to wether him. His dam comes from awesome Alpine lines and he is so beautiful. I think he would be a great buck for someone that wants lots of milk from the Alpine side with the hardiness and rich milk from the Guernsey side.

dam's pedigree: http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001662991










Girl (My sister named her Kombu):


















Boy (nicknamed Patches for the time being):


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

beautiful!!!


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Very nice looking kids! That alpine doe sure is flashy too!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

She really is. I've posted better pictures of her elsewhere on here. It is funny, because her dam is colored like an Oberhasli, save for a small heart on her haunches. These are her first kids and they are pretty darn flashy.

The sire is patchy as well, so little guy has color on both sides.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Our last Guernsey doe Danushka kidded last night with another set of boy/girl twins. We are on a roll with these. It was a long, tough delivery. I had to help her a lot with the boy, who came first. The girl came out much easier. Everyone is looking good today. Boy will be for sale. He is HB2 and from the same sire as the previous kids. Danushka is my best Guernsey doe and her udder is looking nice so far.

Boy:










Girl(Mom named her Tamari):










Edit: I forgot to say that both have wattles


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Adorable and wattles!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Love! So cute!


----------

